

Facebook: We're Not Kicking Wikileaks Off Our Site - abraham
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_were_not_kicking_wikileaks_off_our_site.php

======
atomical
Never say never with the right amount of indiscretion. It is probably only a
matter of time before another Wikileaks outrage occurs and Facebook is drawn
into it. They, again, will lose face in a way similar to the media storm about
the privacy issues.

